# Planning Application Objection



## Lazurus (3 Feb 2021)

I was checking the planning application I have in for my 10m x 5m brick and block workshop with a pent EDPM roof. I have noticed my next door neighbour has put in an objection based on flooding risk, being in keeping with the currrent dwellings and the view from the road. Will this have an adverse effect on the application? And, more importantly why didnt he just come and talk his concerns through with me. He doesnt even live there its his second home. Grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## RobinBHM (3 Feb 2021)

Lazurus said:


> I was checking the planning application I have in for my 10m x 5m brick and block workshop with a pent EDPM roof. I have noticed my next door neighbour has put in an objection based on flooding risk, being in keeping with the currrent dwellings and the view from the road. Will this have an adverse effect on the application? And, more importantly why didnt he just come and talk his concerns through with me. He doesnt even live there its his second home. Grrrrr!!!!!


im sorry to hear that.

sadly you cant choose your neighbours.


----------



## Rorschach (3 Feb 2021)

Objections are rarely taken into account these days so I wouldn't worry too much. Neighbours of ours put in a planning application and the planning officer visited me, I talked through my concerns and almost none of them would have mattered, even a major loss of privacy isn't considered these days. Luckily there was an issue that meant the council themselves objected and that put a stop to the plans right away.


----------



## Lazurus (3 Feb 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> im sorry to hear that.
> 
> sadly you cant choose your neighbours.




we only moved in last September and the neighbours have been very friendly and welcoming, thats why I dont understand why a (socially distanced) chat was not forthcoming. Nowt funnier than folk I guess.


----------



## Blackswanwood (3 Feb 2021)

Lazurus said:


> we only moved in last September and the neighbours have been very friendly and welcoming, thats why I dont understand why a (socially distanced) chat was not forthcoming. Nowt funnier than folk I guess.


I understand your frustration but did you share the plans with them before submitting them to see if they had any concerns?


----------



## doctor Bob (3 Feb 2021)

As above, It may have taken them by surprise.
One of our neighbours objects to all applications in the village. Some don't like change or veiws affected, often they have justifications.


----------



## HappyHacker (3 Feb 2021)

The planners require objections based on planning law. They sometimes appear to make it up though. Flood risk is a planning consideration but normally when people want to build on a food plain. The amount of water comming from your new roof is not going to increase its just a matter of ensuring it is not flowing onto your neighbours property. If there is a genuine risk of this it is relatively easy to address with guttering and soak aways.


----------



## Peter Sefton (3 Feb 2021)

I believe the planners only pay lip service to the neighbours views just incase they raise something that is against planning policy, nobody wants change in their neighbours back gardens but I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2021)

People throw in objections on the off chance, I wouldn't take it personally. All my neighbours objected to our chapel conversion but we are all friends now, except the arris hole who orchestrated the objections but effed off. He was selling up and thought we might jeopardise his sale. 
Actually he lost about £250k but that was because he effed about so long he hit the 2007 recession! Nothing to do with us but it kept us laughing !


----------



## Woody2Shoes (3 Feb 2021)

Lazurus said:


> I was checking the planning application I have in for my 10m x 5m brick and block workshop with a pent EDPM roof. I have noticed my next door neighbour has put in an objection based on flooding risk, being in keeping with the currrent dwellings and the view from the road. Will this have an adverse effect on the application? And, more importantly why didnt he just come and talk his concerns through with me. He doesnt even live there its his second home. Grrrrr!!!!!


Your profile says Norfolk Broads - are you in a National Park, AONB or Conservation area?
Are you in an area subject to flooding and would your shed really affect drainage? I'm guessing not, so I wouldn't worry unduly about that. The effect on views from public viewpoints like the road could be a concern, especially if you're in one of the areas I mentioned.

An EPDM roof is a great technical solution and allows you to have a shallow roof, but it might be seen as out of keeping - again, in the public realm and in a more protected area, the hurdle would be higher.
You could contact the planning officer and see if, in the light of the neighbour comments, there is anything you could/should do to modify the application to improve your chances of success - they should give you some idea of the weight they give to the objections, and how you could possibly overcome them prior to 'determination' when they make the formal decision on your app.

With hindsight you would have been better to consult with your neighbours first - you might have been able to make changes to take account of their concerns, or at least show willing.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2021)

My mother put in planning for a bungalow on her land years ago which was turned down because of the risk of its flooding. They gave at the same time permission for a development on the other side of the road (which was higher) for lagoons holding water .......... 60,000,000 galons ........... which were deemed not to be a flooding risk.
At the same time they refused a three bedroom bungalow as the road couldn't handle the increased traffic .................... the development they gave permission for necessitated a forty ton truck in and out every three minutes 24/7.


----------



## TheUnicorn (3 Feb 2021)

It always appears that planning permission is granted on the whims of individuals and committees. Is there general guidance published, so you can say, I met x, y and z criteria, so am am entitled to move forward with my plans? Moreover is there some form of ombudsman body to whom one can raise objections with bad planning decisions, either rejection of reasonable proposals or acceptance of poorly conceived developments. Without a reasonable amount of transparency and oversight it seems like a system which invites abuse.


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2021)

TheUnicorn said:


> It always appears that planning permission is granted on the whims of individuals and committees. Is there general guidance published, so you can say, I met x, y and z criteria, so am am entitled to move forward with my plans? Moreover is there some form of ombudsman body to whom one can raise objections with bad planning decisions, either rejection of reasonable proposals or acceptance of poorly conceived developments. Without a reasonable amount of transparency and oversight it seems like a system which invites abuse.


They have fixed terms of reference and "local plans" etc. If they are doing it wrong you can argue the case. You might get help from a local councillor or have to employ an architect/town planner. Estate agents might be able to recommend your local expert.


----------



## Ollie78 (3 Feb 2021)

My parents had a similar thing when they applied for building work to be done. The lady next door who they have known for 25 years and get on well with, wrote a quite lengthy objection ( it was actually mostly nonsense and I think she had it written by someone who thought they knew a thing or two, but was mistaken ).
Never said a word to them in person while chatting over the garden wall or anything.
I do not think she realised that my parents would ever see it, she thought it was annonymous or something, perhaps your neighbour thought the same.

I doubt it will actually make a difference to the application, the planners can generally do as they please and have no legal requirement to uphold objections.

Ollie


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> .... the planners can generally do as they please and have no legal requirement to uphold objections.
> 
> Ollie


They have to take notice of objections but can reject them if they don't involve specific planning rules.


----------



## Ollie78 (3 Feb 2021)

Jacob

I think there is a threshold for obvious village busybody and sleighted neighbour, I suspect these go sraight in the bin.


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Jacob
> 
> I think there is a threshold for obvious village busybody and sleighted neighbour, I suspect these go sraight in the bin.


You never know they might have hit on a planning issue by chance!


----------



## Inspector (3 Feb 2021)

Is there anyway you can ask the planning commission how you can go about proving there will be no flood risk. Drainage plan by a qualified engineer for example?

Pete


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2021)

Inspector said:


> Is there anyway you can ask the planning commission how you can go about proving there will be no flood risk. Drainage plan by a qualified engineer for example?
> 
> Pete


Yebbut cost a bomb. "Flood risk" wouldn't be just a opinion it would have to be part of the agreed local plan and well publicised


----------



## Lazurus (4 Feb 2021)

Thanks for all the replies and support, I will have a chat with the neighbour and see if that helps, common sense says all should be well but I will email the planning department today and seek some guidance.
Another little gripe is that the neighbours the otherside of the objectors have put in a similar size application and desighn to extend their garage along the objectors boundary - no objections to that, perhaps my face doesnt fit..... yet!

Thanks again all.


----------



## Puggers (4 Feb 2021)

We’re going through final drawings preparation at the moment; nothing out of keeping with the type of property or village but simply to make our home more internally usable.
When we were going through the beauty parade to chose one of three architects recommended to us, the first one sat down and before we’d even outlined what we’d like said “I can tell you now you’ll get objections when the plans go in”.
Being new to the village I asked why and was told with a shrug that some will object for the sake of it and the primary reason seemed to be they simply didn’t like change to an area where they’d lived for 30+ years.
He added that the planners rarely took notice and recognised spurious or vexatious objections but what it did do was put in my mind to go on a charm offensive with our neighbours and mention our intentions before sharing the fuller plans. 
I think on the basis of courtesy this helps as there could be disruption to them when there are deliveries or the work is underway plus helps ease any issues if they arise and where you may need their help although I appreciate your neighbour isn’t actually there full time.
Sadly, we can’t expect everyone to be of the same mind as us and we all have to try and get along (sometimes through gritted teeth) but I certainly share your frustration and hope it’s resolved soon. I suspect as others are encouragingly saying, you’ll be ok and if there are stumbling blocks, there are normally solutions and compromises.


----------



## Braddersmd (4 Feb 2021)

Lazurus said:


> I was checking the planning application I have in for my 10m x 5m brick and block workshop with a pent EDPM roof. I have noticed my next door neighbour has put in an objection based on flooding risk, being in keeping with the currrent dwellings and the view from the road. Will this have an adverse effect on the application? And, more importantly why didnt he just come and talk his concerns through with me. He doesnt even live there its his second home. Grrrrr!!!!!



Do you already have a workshop, and have the neighbours experienced you using it when they use their second home? Got me wondering if there was more to the raising of objections than the basic planning issues they've raised. A fear of noise when they've come to relax, or some such. I'd definitely have a chat with them as soon as you get chance, to talk through their concerns. I had a similar concern with a neighbour when building an extension, and was lucky to be able to find a solution that worked for all parties.


----------



## Lazurus (4 Feb 2021)

No current workshop, everything is in storage pending the new build. it was partly for noise consideration that I went for fully insulated brick and block construction rather that a large timber workshop - which would be MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Braddersmd (4 Feb 2021)

Lazurus said:


> No current workshop, everything is in storage pending the new build. it was partly for noise consideration that I went for fully insulated brick and block construction rather that a large timber workshop - which would be MUCH cheaper.



That could be a reason then, even though you've already tried to mitigate. If they've enquired about objecting to noise, then they will have hit a "brick wall", as that's a post build issue, as far as I remember. How often are they at their second home? Would it be easy to overcome with a consideration agreement? It may be nothing of the sort though, of course - but the more solutions you have with you when/if you do get chance to speak, the better.


----------



## Blackswanwood (4 Feb 2021)

I agree with @Puggers and also think the Planners often get an undue hard time.

Planning Policy is laid down at a national and local level and this is what they judge applications against. The report wiritten by the Planning Officer normally is quite precise in covering their rationale. The stories of the planners allowing x but not y often have more aspects to them than first meets the eye and will each have had to be justified against these policies.

The person putting in the planning application will obviously think what they are doing is okay as they are getting the benefit of the improvement which they have traded off in terms of loss of outlook, sunlight or other downside. The neighbour on the other side of the fence often has no benefit but possibly a loss of perceived benefit (whether a legal entitlement or not). The Planners are caught in the middle.

I have generally found Planning Officials to be reasonable.


----------



## Lazurus (4 Feb 2021)

I have sent an email requesting contact details of the planning officer to see what if anything additionally needs to be considered for the application. Keep you posted.


----------



## Cooper (4 Feb 2021)

I remember years ago a friend faced the same problem when he requested permission for a workshop, the council refused permission. He then submitted the plans but called it a garage and it passed. He then worked in it without any problem. The double doors turned out to be very useful. If noise is the real issue I would think they would have had that as the main objection.


----------



## Jonm (4 Feb 2021)

I have a reasonable amount of experience dealing with planners. It is best not to fall out with your neighbours over this. It would be a good idea to talk to them as already mentioned on here. They did not object to a similar application by their other neighbour so why yours? Also have a relook at your plans. Is it in keeping with your house and what does it look like from the road, will it add to or detract from the value of your property. Perhaps it is the EPDM roof rather than tiles that they are objecting to. Obviously talk to the planners as you have said.

All I am saying is try to find out what it is your neighbours are objecting to, and add see if you can accommodate them. The planners will decide based on planning law, local plan etc. and from what you have said I doubt your neighbours objection will have any effect on the outcome. Try to be objective rather than emotional and if possible avoid falling out with your neighbours.


----------



## Jonm (4 Feb 2021)

Lazurus said:


> No current workshop, everything is in storage pending the new build. it was partly for noise consideration that I went for fully insulated brick and block construction rather that a large timber workshop - which would be MUCH cheaper.


Noise will go out through the roof as well so may need some insulation in the roof for noise/heat.

Perhaps noise is what the neighbours are concerned about and you are spending a lot of money to mitigate it. Perhaps if you had called it a garden room or something similar there would be no problem.


----------



## Peterm1000 (4 Feb 2021)

I don't know how big your garden is, but if you need planning (rather than building control) then it's probably quite a large percentage of your outside space or you live in an area or building in an area where your building is thought to impact your neighbours. A 5 X 10 metre building implies near commercial premises and I don't think it's unreasonable for neighbours to be worried about noise or the view. They aren't obliged to talk to you and may not want a confrontation so preferred to go directly to the council. As others have said, did you consult with them first?

We have built 2 extensions on our house over the last decade or so. The first time, we discussed with neighbours before submitting and the problem with that is that some neighbours will disagree with anything you submit. Then you end up submitting and already knowing they don't agree with what you are suggesting (approved anyway). The second time around, we submitted and told the neighbours the day we submitted along with a copy of the plans. We did not wait for their opinions before submitting.


----------



## Hopeful (5 Feb 2021)

We applied few years back I have spent 30 years on this stree growing up as parents are 2 doors Down so no all the neighbours never had a problem with anyone when I app for planning there was a a letter with 9 people objecting (mother duckers) could not believe it I went to see everybody and asked ? Long story short it’s done  the main ringleader was an retired ex Counciler no longer with us so don’t think it’s they listen to others it’s just a box ticking exercises 
So I have a single garage in the back witch I won’t to knock down and build a double ? For a work shop


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Feb 2021)

Cooper said:


> I remember years ago a friend faced the same problem when he requested permission for a workshop, the council refused permission. He then submitted the plans but called it a garage and it passed. He then worked in it without any problem. The double doors turned out to be very useful. If noise is the real issue I would think they would have had that as the main objection.


Yes. I was advised not to call my double garage a workshop at any time. They don't like giving permission for pits, either.


----------



## Lazurus (7 Mar 2021)

Planning permission granted today, albeit I had to ammend the footprint to 8m x 5m and 2.5 eves rising no higher than 3m on the pent. Now the work can start.....


----------



## Jameshow (7 Mar 2021)

Great news!


----------



## Sheptonphil (9 Mar 2021)

Excellent news, I too know only too well the wait and worry as it grinds through the planning process. Such a relief when you get the sign of.
look forward to the WIP


----------

